# Andalusian x Arabian?



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

A while back(about a month or so)I was on craigslist just looking to see what people had posted and came across someone who an ad for an Andalusian/Arabian cross. I went back last night to see if the ad was there, but it is no longer listed. But when I first saw the ad I saved the pics of the horse. IMO she looks like a nice horse, but I am not a horse expert.

Here are the pictures:



























I wish the ad was still there. But anyways, I was wondering if anyone has ever owned one, met one, trained one? If so what are they like? 

Feel free to post pictures!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice horse.

You can't judge a horse's abilities or attitude or conformation simply based on breeding. There are too many variables. That would be like saying all pit bulls are vicious or all quarter horses are dull witted, or all TBs are too hot to handle.

That particular horse is nice. The next one might be a dog.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Nice horse.
> 
> You can't judge a horse's abilities or attitude or conformation simply based on breeding. There are too many variables. That would be like saying all pit bulls are vicious or all quarter horses are dull witted, or all TBs are too hot to handle.
> 
> That particular horse is nice. The next one might be a dog.


I don't expect all the horses of this cross to be the same and amazing, I am sure some will not be so good.

Anyone else have experience with this kind of cross?? If not, the breeds separately?


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

We have a 5 year old Hispano-Arab named Morning Glory.
The andalusian side definitely didn't pass on a calm temperament to her even though her sire is very gentle and can be ridden by children.
Morning Glory is very sweet and trainable, but also reactive and will toss her head at the slightest thing.
She is becoming a good trail horse though.
Here are some pictures.
Age 4

















As a foal








Age 1








Age 2








Age 3
















This year.

















Her mom Goldin Majesty ''Majic''

















Her sire Cresswood Gitano Rey


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

It's definitely not a cross that I would typically expect to result in a laid back sort of horse. In my experience, both breeds are smart as a whip and very responsive... but this also means that they may be too highly sensitive for the tastes of some riders. Other riders love how quickly they respond to the most light and subtle of cues. I am someone who rather enjoys the 'brio' that the Andalusians tend to have. I've ridden a bit of dressage on a few Andalusians and was very impressed with how they responded to the softest of cues.

As has been stated, there's really no telling exactly what this cross might turn out like... particularly considering the vast amount of variation within the Arabian breed.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I wouldn't purposely get a specific cross unless it was from a breeder who has a very good specific reason for crossing the two and knew what they were doing.

Thanks for the information. Both of these breeds I plan to own one day, but not until I learn more about them.

BTW your girl is beautiful!!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Arabian owner here! Love both breeds independently and I do plan on breeding my mare with an Andalusian one day.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely horse.

Interesting cross.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful horses Zora!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## EponaHa (Jun 26, 2011)

WildJessie said:


> I wouldn't purposely get a specific cross unless it was from a breeder who has a very good specific reason for crossing the two and knew what they were doing.
> 
> Thanks for the information. Both of these breeds I plan to own one day, but not until I learn more about them.
> 
> BTW your girl is beautiful!!


For you WildJessie : Hispano-Árabe UK Ltd Home page

you'll find all the information you want about this breed here and links to everywhere else that can give you more of an idea about these wonderful horses. I have been involved with Hispano-Arabes for over 30yrs and while they may not be everyones ideal horse (being very smart and having strong personalities) they are to me an exceptional all round horse. As mentioned on my blog the USA has one way or another been breeding these horses for as long as they have in Spain and for the same reason (they are outstanding work horses perfect for stock work on all terrains) and whether inscribed in the Spanish Studbook (a requirement here under EU law for the horse to be defined as Hispano-Arabe) or inscribed in one of the American long established registries for the breed, you will find many responsible breeders over there only to happy to introduce you to these horses. All the best in your quest for the breed of horse that meets your dreams.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

*Andalusian X Arabian*

To the reader that posted about a cross of these two she saw on Craigs list. I personally own both these breeds. I have crossed the Andy with the Arab and got a wonderful boy. He was a little devil though, not in a bad way. Very light on the cues, all you needed was the slightest movment of your pinky and a slight placement of your leg. I had no problems with spookiness. He was a little anxious when training though. I then crossed the same Andy with a Percheron. If you want a smart , solid, calm horse, husband friendly, thats smart and learns easy, this is the one I would recommend. The Andy - Arab cross is not for beginners, but they are wonderful.


----------

